# Recipe for Smoked Salmon Stuffed Belgian Endive Boats



## crewsk (Dec 7, 2004)

I was just going through some recipes & found this one that I had saved to try soon & I thought I'd share it whith y'all. It looks really yummy & easy.

Smoked Salmon Stuffed Belgian Endive Boats  

6-oz. smoked salmon, chopped 
1/2 cup mayonnaise 
1/2 cup Parmesan cheese, grated 
1/4 cup green onion, chopped 
1 Tbsp. fresh lemon juice 
2 Tbsp. fresh dill, minced 
2 Tbsp. olive oil 
Salt and pepper to taste 
4 large Belgian endives 

Combine all ingredients except endive in a bowl and mix well. Fill endives with mixture and chill in the refrigerator until ready to serve. Endive is a form of lettuce that has small oblong heads. When the leaves are pulled away from the head they resemble a small boat; just perfect for stuffing. 

The Skinny: Use light or low fat mayo.


----------



## MJ (Dec 11, 2004)

Looks good Crewsk. Can I use something else besides salmon? I don't like fish lol.


----------

